# Aurora



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (May 26, 2008)

Just thought I'd post a few pics of little Miss Aurora who was turned over to CMHR this week by a wonderful woman who has a very big heart!




We went to pick her up today, so she is now with us.

Aurora is a perfect little sweetie, and just loves attention! She has handled the move to our home very well, and we look forward to getting to know her even more over the next few days. She has huge bug eyes, and a very big heart that just loves all the attention she is getting here! We will be clipping her this weekend so we can see what is under all that fuzz. Will post clipped pics once we get her done.











Getting some lovin' from DH.






Got the old lip going with some scratches to the withers!


----------



## Betty B (May 27, 2008)

She looks to be loving her new home and the attention. Good job you are doing already.


----------



## Gini (May 27, 2008)

Geri, Dave.

Thank you so much for going to pick her up. She looks as wonderful as Shelly said she was. Some of these little one's just steal your heart very quickly I think Aurora will be one of those. Shelly when she called me said she was sweet and was an in your pocket little girl! Again, thank you for taking your Memorial Day and going to pick her up for us!! We really appreciate you both for helping us!!!


----------



## Connie P (May 27, 2008)

You are wonderful people! I also want to say thank you for taking the time to get her on a holiday!! She looks like she has settled in just fine and will not have any problems with those scratchies and lovin!!


----------

